# Lord Coe says ..



## Tallante (20 July 2012)

.. on Radio4 this morning.

.. it's not unreasonable for our sponsors to expect that the chocolate bars of their competitors be brought into the games in clear plastic wrappers ...

  (At least, that's what I think I heard.)

I'm tempted to smuggle in a still-wrapped Kitkat or a home made veggie burger.

Do you think they will be confiscated at the check-in?


----------



## Xander (20 July 2012)

I doubt it (unless you are blatently advertising a competitor of one of the big sponsors). There are an awful lot of people who need to go through the screening and I doubt security will have the time to search everyone's lunch box.


----------



## hairycob (20 July 2012)

I liked the "you'll PROBABLY be able to get in wearing Nike trainers" - not yes you will, probably. 
Don't know about other people but I have a wardrobe crisis if I have to wear anything other than work or horse gear. If I had to worry about what brand I was wearing I would have a complete meltdown. I had a vision of me turning up somewher & having to sit there all day in a thousand wash grey sports bra as my top was the wrong brand.
A favourite game in our family atm is whenever there is an ad proclaiming "official [insert product] of the London Olympics" we come up with other products e.g official tampon/condom/toilet roll - childish I know, but it distracts from the weather.
Trouble is the whole banned product thing is getting so widespread & ridiculous. It's not really an Olympics issue it's a lot of top level sporting events. Can you imagine the cries of horror if, say Toggi, where the official t shirt supplier to Burghley & Joules tops were banned. The way things are going in sports sponsorship, although it's unlikely, it's not impossible.


----------



## Tallante (20 July 2012)

Sadly, there didn't seem to be as much humour gained from the potential horsey wardrobe because as you imply, it's likely to be a mix of Ariat, Toggi, Joules, Barbour etc etc .. rather than a blend of Adidas and Nike.

On the other hand, perhaps Adidas do underwear?

What about my Musto layers?  If it's cold and wet perhaps they'll confiscate my thermals.  Ooer.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (20 July 2012)

Volunteers in the stables or on the XC course have been told we can wear our own sturdier footwear (rather than the un-horse-friendly trainers we have been supplied with) but that said footwear must be unbranded.  So I'm guess that there'll be a lot of duct-tape-patchwork-boots around


----------



## Xander (20 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			Volunteers in the stables or on the XC course have been told we can wear our own sturdier footwear (rather than the un-horse-friendly trainers we have been supplied with) but that said footwear must be unbranded.  So I'm guess that there'll be a lot of duct-tape-patchwork-boots around 

Click to expand...

<adds duct tape to the kit bag>


----------



## Tallante (20 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			footwear must be unbranded.  So I'm guess that there'll be a lot of duct-tape-patchwork-boots around 

Click to expand...

If they are banning the Kitkat wrapper perhaps they'll be supplying binbags for boots too.

After all, is there any such thing these days as un-branded footwear?

Mewonders if there will be duct tape provided at the check-in.


----------



## hairycob (20 July 2012)

Is there an official duct tape to the London 2012 Olympics?


----------



## Tallante (20 July 2012)

Pepsi T-shirts and other items are to be banned.  It's official; it must be, it's on the BBC.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18922964


----------



## combat_claire (20 July 2012)

I've got my duck taped. Now what do I do...

http://ductapegirls.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Duck.jpg


----------



## Tallante (20 July 2012)

Great pic


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (20 July 2012)

I have some Real Tree Camoflage pattern duct tape so I would probably be arrested as a Terrieristhttp://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Judgemental (20 July 2012)

Hairy Old Cob said:



			I have some Real Tree Camoflage pattern duct tape so I would probably be arrested as a Terrieristhttp://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
		
Click to expand...

*This has to be the best marketing and advertising FREE, that PEPSI could have ever wished for.......*

Copied from the Huffington Post

*Pepsi T-Shirts And Nike Trainers 'Banned' From London Olympic Games, Admits Lord Coe*

The Huffington Post UK/PA  |  Posted: 20/07/2012 09:41 Updated: 20/07/2012 10:28 Olympics, 

Lord Coe has admitted fans will be banned from wearing Pepsi T-shirts at the Olympic park - and could even be turned away for sporting Nike trainers.

Speaking on the BBC Radio 4 Today programme, Coe had been trying to end negativity surrounding the build-up.

Earlier Boris Johnson called on those worrying about the Olympics to "put a sock in it", stop complaining and get behind Team GB for the Games.

But Coe's admission, just a week before the games begin, will do little to create a positive feeling around the event.

Lord Coe says Pepsi and probably Nike will be banned from Olympic park

Presenter Evan Davis challenged the Olympics supremo on whether he would be allowed to turn up to an event in a Pepsi T-shirt.

Lord Coe told him: "No, you probably wouldn't be walking in with a Pepsi T-shirt because Coca-Cola are our sponsors and they have put millions of pounds into this project but also millions of pounds into grassroots sport. It is important to protect those sponsors."

Asked whether he could wear Nike trainers, Lord Coe said: "I think you probably could..."

Pressed to give a definite answer, the peer told Davis: "Let's put some reality in this. You probably would be able to walk through with Nike trainers. Does that satisfy you?"

He added: "Keep going, Evan, we'll get there in the end."

Lord Coe also insisted the "Zil lanes" open only to Olympics traffic are vital for the smooth running of the Games.

He added: "The famous Zil lane, as you call it, is actually something that takes people to work. There are 140 IOC (International Olympic Committee) members, let's just put this into perspective, they will be using that lane, people going to work, many of them are presidents of international federations they will be in those venues early in the morning.

"There are, actually, using those lanes about 20,000 members of the media, of which about 700 will probably be BBC people."


----------



## cefyl (20 July 2012)

Wouldn't you just love to dress from head to toe in clothes from Gucci, Ralph Lauren, et al you know the really tacky stuff they put out in fabric that is nothing but little GG, RL, and so on all over . Or go in ultra conservative in grey jacket and trousers only to take it off with the biggest, loudest Pepsi shirt you can find!

What are they going to do?  Get everyone to peel off layers before entering an Olympic venue to check for every little sign of a non sponsor name ?  

They are asking for it, tempted to go out and buy those really tacky Nike trainers with wheels and flashing lights . And a gigantic Gucci holdall - oh I have one, anyone want to use it ?


----------



## Count Oggy (20 July 2012)

I think, if you read the article fully Coe backtracks to admit that individuals wearing branded clothing will not be banned. I must admit, even as someone who dislikes the ever commercialised society, I'd love to go in huge Puma's, a Dr. Pepper t shirt eating a Burger King. ;-)


----------

